# iframe für Signatur



## GFX-Händchen (11. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und zwar möchte ich wissen, wie ich ein iframe für eine Sigantur erzeugen kann?
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab nicht soviel Ahnung von html, ich kann gerade mal nen Link setzen .
Ich möchte mich auch nicht in selfhtml einlesen, da ich es anderweitig nicht brauchen werde.

In diesem iframe soll eigentlich nur Text stehen und man soll das Fenster scrollen können.
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand den Code posten und etwas erklären könte .


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juni 2004)

Wenn du dich nicht damit beschäftigen möchtest, wirds schwer... dies ist hier http://www.tutorials.de und nicht http://www.IchHabKeinenBockMachDasMalBitteEinerFuerMich.de


----------



## GFX-Händchen (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Wenn du dich nicht damit beschäftigen möchtest, wirds schwer... dies ist hier http://www.tutorials.de und nicht http://www.IchHabKeinenBockMachDasMalBitteEinerFuerMich.de *



Den Beitrag hättest du dir schenken können

Ich will mich dahingehend nicht mit beschäftigen, da ich HTML danach nicht mehr brauche


----------



## itseit (17. Juni 2004)

ich rate dir von Iframe ab funktioniert nicht mit allen browsern und bei ie erst ab 5.5


----------



## Fabian H (17. Juni 2004)

> *Den Beitrag hättest du dir schenken können
> 
> Ich will mich dahingehend nicht mit beschäftigen, da ich HTML danach nicht mehr brauche *


Nein, hätte er sich nicht.

Wenn du nicht gerade jemanden erwischt, dem verdammt langweilig ist, wirst
du hier kaum Leute finden, die dir dein überflüssiges Vorhaben (Frame in einer
Siggi, wie schwachsinnig...) realisieren.

Und wenn du kein HTML kannst, dann gibts halt eben auch keine Frames in der
Signatur, ganz einfach.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2004)

Da HTML bei uns in den Signaturen deaktiviert ist erübnrigt sich die Frage von vornherein und solltze es für eine Community sein, wird der Support die Frage dort bestimmt "gerne" beantworten!


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Juni 2004)

Hier steht alles was du dazu brauchst:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm#definieren


----------



## saschaf (18. Juni 2004)

@ fatalus:

Dein link http://www.IchHabKeinenBockMachDasMalBitteEinerFuerMich.de
funktioniert nicht


----------



## xxenon (18. Juni 2004)

^^ Schade...

So nen Seite könnt ich auch oft mal gut gebrauchen 

Regards...


----------



## online (18. Juni 2004)

mal ganz einfach, sei nett zu den Leuten und Sie werden dir helfen...
Welchen Editor hast du?
Mach den Codeeditor auf und füg an der Stelle wo dus haben willst <iframe> an, danach die URL wo dus hin haben willst und die Größe und da wos aufhören soll </iframe>

MFG Online


----------



## xxenon (18. Juni 2004)

@online

*hüstel* hast du das so schonmal probiert? =)

Ich würde mal sagen, ohne "src" geht da nix...


@GFX-Händchen

Wenn du das wirklich machen willst, les dir das mal durch: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm#definieren (der Link wurde schon gepostet, ich weiß ^^). Solltest du dann noch immer Fragen dazu haben, kannst du ja hier im Forum nachfragen, damit hat sicher niemand ein Problem.

Regards...


----------



## Tim C. (18. Juni 2004)

Pardon ich bin mal so frei. Der Thread ist schon lange überflüssig und sinnentleert.

*-closed-*


----------

